# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Tarih >  Bu Montrö Antlaşması da nedir?

## bozok

*Bu Montrö Antlaşması da nedir?* 


*Rıza Zelyut*
*aksam.com.tr* 
*24.08.2008*



Gürcistan Lideri Saakaşvili, beklenmedik biçimde Güney Osetya'ya saldırdı. Bir gecede 2 bin Oset'i katleden Saakaşvili'nin karşısına Putin çıktı ve Gürcüleri oradan sürdü attı. Devreye hemen Batı ve ABD girdi. Rövanş için Amerika, gemilerini Karadeniz'e çıkarıp gövde gösterisi yapacaktı. Ama uluslararası Montrö Antlaşması, bu büyük gemilerin Boğazlardan geçmesine izin vermiyordu. Türkiye'nin işine gelen antlaşma delindi; gemiler geçti..

Türkiye'de günlerdir* Montreux* (Montrö) Antlaşması'nın delinip delinmediği konuşuluyor. Bunun sebebi de Birleşik Amerika'nın Boğazlardan antlaşmaya aykırı biçimde gemi geçirmeye kalkışması idi. Bu durum gazetelerde, televizyonlarda tartışıldı, tartışılacak da. İşin içine toplumsal sorunlarla ilgilenen dernekler de girdiler. Barış Derneği, yayımladığı bildiri ile Boğazlardan Amerikan gemilerinin geçirilmesinin yaratacağı tehlikeye dikkat çekti. 

İşte o bildiriden bir bölüm:

*“Kafkaslarda patlak veren ve emperyalizmin bölgesel hedefleri uğruna kardeşi kardeşe kırdırmayı amaçlayan savaş, ABD'nin gerginlik üretmeye dönük sistemli adımlarıyla giderek içinden çıkılmaz bir hal almaktadır. ABD, Rusya'yı, Avrupa'da yeni bir demir perde yaratmaya çalışmakla suçlayarak dünya kamuoyunu soğuk savaş histerisi ile tehdit etmeye devam etmekte.*

*Her fırsatta Rusya'yı uluslararası hukuka aykırı davranmakla suçlayan ABD ve AKP hükümeti, uluslararası sözleşme niteliği taşıyan Montrö Sözleşmesi'ni elbirliğiyle delmek üzeredir. ABD insani yardım görünümü altında bir yandan Rusya'ya mesaj vermek isterken öte yandan Türkiye'yi bölgede adım adım tırmandırılan savaşın içine çekmeye çalışmaktadır.”* 

*Görülen manzara şudur:* Amerika ile Rusya; Kafkaslar bölgesinde bilek güreşi yapıyor. ABD; bu yarışta Türkiye'yi zorlayarak Rusya'ya karşı yanına çekiyor. Türkiye, kendi güvenliğini garanti eden boğazlardan geçişi kontrol hakkını, ABD'ye deldiriyor. Böylece 1936 yılında sağladığımız boğazlardan geçişi kontrol hakkımız, güçlü bir devletin bastırmasıyla delinmiş oluyor. 

Yarın öbür gün Rusya da aynı gerekçelerle bastırırsa ne olacak? Binlerce yıldır gündemde olan Boğazlar Meselesi (Sorunu) Boğazlara egemen olan Türkiye Cumhuriyeti'nin kendi eliyle yarattığı yeni bir sorun olarak bizzat Türkiye'nin karşısına çıkmayacak mı?

Bütün bu sorulara cevap verebilmek için Boğazları, Boğazlar Sorunu'nu ve Montrö Antlaşması ile bunun öncesini bilmek gerekiyor.


*BOğAZLAR BüLGESİ*

İstanbul, üanakkale Boğazları ve Marmara denizini çevreleyen bölgeye Boğazlar Bölgesi denilmektedir. Birinci Dünya Savaşı'ndan sonra Türkiye işgal edilmiş ve Boğazlar Komisyonu adı altında, İstanbul ve üanakkale Boğazları bölgesinin ve rejiminin kontrolü için Sevr Antlaşması ile (10 Ağustos 1920) milletlerarası komisyon oluşturulmuştur. 

Komisyon, Fransa, İngiltere, İtalya, Japonya, Romanya, Yunanistan, Birleşik Amerika (girmek istediği takdirde) ve Milletler Cemiyeti'ne üye olurlarsa Bulgaristan ve Rusya delegelerinden kurulacaktı. Boğazlar Bölgesini yönetecek olan komisyonun kendisine has bayrağı, bütçesi, teşkilatı, zabıtası bulunacaktı. Boğazlardan geçiş bakımından gerekli bütün tedbirleri almak; gerekli sağlık teşkilatını kurmak ve sağlık hizmetlerinde bulunmak gibi çeşitli yetki ve görevleri bulunacaktı. Komisyon faaliyetlerini yürütürken mahalli hükümetten tamamen bağımsız olarak hareket edebilecekti.


*MONTRü GELİYOR*

Kurtuluş Savaşı'ndan sonra imzaladığımız Lozan Antlaşması, komisyonun yetkilerine ortak olmamızı sağlasa da Boğazları askerlikten arınmış bir duruma getirmek suretiyle, Türkiye herhangi bir saldırıya uğradığı takdirde savunmasını güçleştirir duruma sokmuştu. Antlaşma imzalandığı sırada Milletler Cemiyeti'nin kurulmuş olması ve bu topluluğun barışı koruyabileceği düşüncesi hakimdi. Kısa bir süre sonra bu düşüncenin bir hayal olduğu anlaşıldı. üeşitli devletler savaş hazırlıklarına başladılar. 1933'ten 36'ya kadar Japonya Milletler Cemiyeti'nden çıktı; İtalyanlar, Habeşistan'a saldırdı; Almanlar askerlikten arınmış olan Ren bölgesini işgal ettiler. Böylece Milletler Cemiyeti'ne bağlanan ümit boşa gitti. 

Bunun üzerine Türkiye, 12 Nisan 1936 tarihinde Lozan Antlaşması'nı imzalamış olan devletlere birer nota vererek Lozan Boğazlar Antlaşması'nın değiştirilmesini, Türkiye'nin ve Boğazların güvenliğini sağlayacak yeni bir anlaşmanın imzalanmasını istedi. Bunun üzerine* 22 Haziran 1936'da* İsviçre'nin *Montrö* (Montreux) şehrinde Avustralya, Bulgaristan, Büyük Britanya, Fransa, Japonya, Romanya, Sovyetler Birliği, Türkiye, Yugoslavya ve Yunanistan'ın katılmasıyla başlayan konferans sonucunda, 20 Temmuz 1936'da yeni bir *Boğazlar Antlaşması* imzaladılar. 


*MONTRü’DEKİ BAZI şARTLAR*

Montrö'ye göre; 


Ticaret gemileri barışta, sancak ve yükü ne olursa olsun, gece ve gündüz Boğazlardan serbest olarak geçerler. Kılavuz almak isteğe bağlıdır (md.2). 


Türkiye, kendisini pek yakın bir savaş tehlikesi ile karşı karşıya gördüğü zaman sulh zamanındaki rejimin uygulanmasına devam edilecek; ancak bu takdirde gemiler Boğazlara gündüz girecekler ve Türk makamlarının göstereceği yollardan geçeceklerdir. Türkiye isterse kılavuzluğu zorunlu kılabilir (md.6). 


Savaşta ve Türkiye tarafsız ise gemiler sancağı ve yükü ne olursa olsun barış zamanındaki rejime tabidir (md.4). 


Savaşta ve Türkiye de savaşın içindeyse, tarafsız devletlere ait gemiler düşmana yardım edici bir durumda olmamak şartıyla ve gündüz Boğazlara girerler ve Türk makamlarının göstereceği yollardan geçerler (md. 5). 


Savaşta sözleşmedeki sınırlamalara uymak ve 8 gün önceden Türkiye hükümetine itibarda bulunmak şartıyla savaş gemileri Boğazlardan geçebilirler. 


Sözleşmeye göre hafif su üstü gemileri, küçük savaş gemileri ve yardımcı gemileri toplam tonajları 15 bin tonu ve sayıları 9'u geçmemek şartıyla Boğazlardan geçebilirler. Boğazlardaki bir limana yapılacak nezaket ziyaretleri bu sınırlamalara tabi değildir. Ayrıca Karadeniz'de bulunan devletlerin savaş gemileri de tonaj ve sınıf sınırlamalarına tabi olmayan geçiş hakkına sahiptir. (md.10-14). 


Türkiye, kendisini pek yakın bir savaş tehlikesiyle karşı karşıya hissettiği zaman tam bir hareket serbestliğine sahiptir. Gerekli bütün tedbirleri alabilir. Ancak aldığı tedbirlerin yersizliği hakkında Milletler Cemiyeti Konseyi 2/3 çoğunlukla karar verir ve antlaşmayı imza eden devletlerin çoğunluğu da ayın fikirde bulunurlarsa Türkiye aldığı tedbirleri kaldırır (md.21). 


Savaşta ve Türkiye tarafsız olduğu zaman tarafsız devletlerin gemileri barış zamanındaki kurallara uymak zorundadır. 


Savaştaki devletlerin gemileri Boğazlardan geçemezler (md.19). 


Savaşta ve Türkiye savaşa girdiği zaman savaş gemilerinin Boğazlardan geçmesi tamamen Türk hükümetinin isteğindedir. 


Montrö ile; Lozan anlaşmasındaki Boğazların askerlikten arınması hususu bütünüyle kaldırılmış ve Boğazlar Komisyonu'nun bütün yetkileri Türkiye'ye devrolunmuştur. 

İşte bugün yaşanan tartışma, Montrö Antlaşması'nın Amerika için çiğnendiği iddiasından kaynaklanıyor. üünkü, *15 bin tonla sınırlanan tonaj*, onlarca kat aşılmış bulunuyor. Bu yüzden tarihte ilk kez bir Amerikan gemisi Karadeniz'e geçerek Rusya'nın burnunun dibinde mevzilenmiş oldu. *Delinen Montrö, Türkiye'ye neye patlayacak bunu ileride göreceğiz.*


*Güney Osetya sorunu nedir?*

Oset halkı Kafkaslarda yaşayan ve kökleri Saka (İskit) halkına kadar uzanan eski bir halktır. Sakalar, M.ü. 700 dolaylarında Karadeniz'in kuzeyinde egemen olmuş Türk halklarından birisidir. (İskitler hakkındaki bilimsel veriler Yabancı Kaynaklara Göre TüRK KİMLİğİ / Fark Yayınları- kitabımda ayrıntılı biçimde verilmiştir.) İskitlerden sonra bölgede Sarmat, Alan gibi Türk kökenli halklar egemen olmuşlardır. Daha sonra Batı Hunları bölgeyi ele geçirmişlerdir. Yani, bugün Gürcistan'ın ezmeye kalkıştığı Osetler, tarihsel kardeşimiz olan bir halktır. Stalin'in kasıtlı olarak iki parçaya böldüğü bu ülkeden Kuzey Osetya, Rusya Federasyonu içindedir. Burada 900 bin Oset yaşamaktadır.

1992 yılında Sovyetler dağıldıktan sonra Güney Osetya denilen bölgede yaşayan 100 bin kadar Oset, bağımsızlığını ilan etmiştir. Aynı süreçte Kafkasya'daki diğer bir Türk halkı olan Abhazlar da bağımsızlık yoluna gitmişlerdir. Bu iki halk da Gürcülerle savaşıp onları topraklarından attılar.

Osetya'da Gürcistan'ın otoritesi de yöneticisi de yoktu. Saakaşvili ABD'yi arkasına alınca Osetlere saldırdı. Bir gecede tam 2 bin Oset'i öldürdü. Katliama uğrayan halkın 30 bin kadarı perişan biçimde kuzeye kaçtı. Bu ortamda Rusya, Güney Osetya'nın davetine uyup bölgeye girdi. Gürcü askerleri buradan kovuldu.

şu an, bir gecede 2 bin Oset'i öldüren Gürcüler, masum veya mazlum gibi gösterilip Osetler ve Rusya ise hain-kötü-şer güçleri ilan edilmiş durumdalar. 

Sovyetler Birliği içinde eskiden beri var olan Osetlerin, Gürcüler, Ermeniler gibi bağımsızlık ilan etmeleri doğal hakları iken bunu Gürcistan'ın yok saymaya kalkışması, Sovyet sonrası gelişmelere tamamen ters bir durumdu. ABD, Rusya'yı kuşatmak için Gürcistan'ı yanına alınca, Gürcüler, Osetler'i ezmeyi planladılar ve sonunda işin içine Rusya girdi. 

Türkiye Cumhuriyeti, Rusya gibi çok önemli bir devleti düşman haline getirme yanlışına girmemeli, Osetlerin ise en eski kardeşlerimizden birisi olduğu unutulmamalıdır. AKP hükümetinin milli kimlik temelli değil ümmet temelli bir fikriyattan kaynaklandığını düşününce; Osetlere karşı kayıtsız kalmamızın devam edebileceği tehlikesi de ortaya çıkıyor.

----------

